# Rabbit for the pot, NOT under normal circumstances



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Okay, this IS NOT the norm. This was a once in a lifetime situation that I wouldn't purposely repeat. When I came home tonight, a rabbit jumped out in front of me. It was raining, and the rabbit didn't move. I put my Jeep in park and got out. It still didn't move. I grabbed the only slingshot I had on me, a prototype ttf design of mine, banded with some .45 latex for shooting clay. I had a pocket full of clay ammo. I crept up to 8 or 10 yards away (most likely 8, I was close) from the rabbit, and shot it right behind the eye. It jumped 4 or 5 feet in the air and didn't move again. I knew the distance, knew the game, and knew my own limitations or I would never have attempted to take this shot. Rabbits in my neck of the woods are extremely easy to kill. The slightest tap on top of the head and they're done for. 
My reason for posting this is to show that hunting with a slingshot is all about accuracy. I aimed for the eye and hit the rabbit 3 or 4mm behind it. You can see the indention behind the eye in the picture. Aim small, miss small guys.









Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like a great shot to me 🎯 🤠🎯


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Looks like a great shot to me


The shot was perfect. It was the bands and ammo that are not the norm. .45 bands with a 12-8 taper and 9.5mm clay target ammo

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Did the clay explode? He definitely got himself a brain freeze 🤠 
Very Cool! That was the perfect shot 🎯


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shot! That took some real confidence to take that shot with such a light setup. Just a great example . .. it's all about accuracy!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Okay, this IS NOT the norm. This was a once in a lifetime situation that I wouldn't purposely repeat. When I came home tonight, a rabbit jumped out in front of me. It was raining, and the rabbit didn't move. I put my Jeep in park and got out. It still didn't move. I grabbed the only slingshot I had on me, a prototype ttf design of mine, banded with some .45 latex for shooting clay. I had a pocket full of clay ammo. I crept up to 8 or 10 yards away (most likely 8, I was close) from the rabbit, and shot it right behind the eye. It jumped 4 or 5 feet in the air and didn't move again. I knew the distance, knew the game, and knew my own limitations or I would never have attempted to take this shot. Rabbits in my neck of the woods are extremely easy to kill. The slightest tap on top of the head and they're done for.
> My reason for posting this is to show that hunting with a slingshot is all about accuracy. I aimed for the eye and hit the rabbit 3 or 4mm behind it. You can see the indention behind the eye in the picture. Aim small, miss small guys.
> 
> 
> ...


dang good shooting brother figer. now time for some bbqed bunny.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

nice shot and very interesting to hear how successful that setup was with a skilful hand


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

@AppalachianFlipShooter your 110% correct my friend accuracy kills 🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Somebunny wuzza dumbbunny and gotz itself kilt!

THWACK!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice bunny and shot Josh 🤙


----------



## Slingshot Hunter 1 (5 mo ago)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Okay, this IS NOT the norm. This was a once in a lifetime situation that I wouldn't purposely repeat. When I came home tonight, a rabbit jumped out in front of me. It was raining, and the rabbit didn't move. I put my Jeep in park and got out. It still didn't move. I grabbed the only slingshot I had on me, a prototype ttf design of mine, banded with some .45 latex for shooting clay. I had a pocket full of clay ammo. I crept up to 8 or 10 yards away (most likely 8, I was close) from the rabbit, and shot it right behind the eye. It jumped 4 or 5 feet in the air and didn't move again. I knew the distance, knew the game, and knew my own limitations or I would never have attempted to take this shot. Rabbits in my neck of the woods are extremely easy to kill. The slightest tap on top of the head and they're done for.
> My reason for posting this is to show that hunting with a slingshot is all about accuracy. I aimed for the eye and hit the rabbit 3 or 4mm behind it. You can see the indention behind the eye in the picture. Aim small, miss small guys.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot behind the eye beautiful rabbit I work for a taxidermy shop CNT if you're one of Mount anything drop a comment


----------

